# 2013 trent river/rice lake trip



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

12 wonderful days in the North. What a great trip we had. Fishing was fantastic on both the Trent River and Rice lake. 2 man Limits of Walleye every trip was on the menu.The slot limit(13.8 to 19.7) is a bummer but it is working.You can only keep eyes with in that slot on those bodies of water. Over the last 8 years I have seen the quality of fish increase,This year we had many eyes at 23 inches, 21, 19 ,17, 15 ,13.What I found interesting was the 2 inch difference between all those fish. Do they grow 2 inches every year ? Hmmmmm maybe. Only a handful were outside those numbers.

Most were caught casting inline baits, jigs or trolling with harnesses.

Smallmouth Numbers were there but quality was down. most were in that 2lb to 3lb range

Lg mouth we did not target them but fish the weedy shallows alot. caught a few in the 4lb range.

panfish with the walleye bite as it was. we did not fish for these as much. Perch were in that 10 to 12 range, gills at that 9 inch mark. 


Been going here many years and finally got to meet a OGFer while in Canada

madgoosr its was great meeting you and your family. Hope u choose to return I be more than willing to meet up again 

One of the best moments of this trip was on a rainy afternoon.
Scott and I were wiped out from a early morning fishing trip. Since it was raining we decided to stay in and watch a little TV. After all Judge Judy was on ..LOL Tori and her cousin asked if they could take out the small paddle boat in the beach area and fish.. After 2. hrs of watching TV these girls were still out in the boat fishing in the rain. They had there bait,a fish basket hung on the boat net, drinks. Scott and I felt like wimps after that watching TV .LOL 

I think the family tradition will carry on !!! 





My daughter Tori with her biggest eye to date. A rice lake eye at 23. She was casting a inline bait in the weeds 9 fow 





tori it was her 3rd hook up and first pike landed a 32incher on the Trent. She picked out her own bait. caught trolling a weed line 12fow. of course it had pink in it 
This was after the day before her losing two of them. the first she couldn't keep up with after it went under the boat and back around to the motor.

the second was a hog may on went 40. Dad got to excited on this one and hit it with the net. Think i was closer to tears than her. 







My friend and fishing buddy scott (scotteye) with a nice 24 incher. trent river eye caught on a jig/worm in the rocks 8 fow 


Scott again with a trent river eye at 23 inches jig/worm 8 fow in the rocks

[URL=http://s271.photobucket.com/user/gvelvetakeitaway/media/100_2230.jpg.html]






one of our rice lake trips






myself with a 23 caught on a harness (thanks het for the harnesses)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!! thanks for sharing....what part of the lake did you fish and where did you stay?
and how was the border crossing? I have been wanting to go back there after many years of not.....but if I need a passport ,just doesn't seem worth it to me


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks ironman72
we stay at www.terracelawn.ca on the Trent river. Don and Catharine are great hosts. Even after I broke a new lawn chair..lol 

Rice lake we fish by the sunken railway line that crosses the whole lake.

Trent river with in a 3/4 mile either direction from our cottage

Yes u do need a passport if over 18. Under 18 can get by with a birth cert by land only. 

I do understand what your saying
passport costs, a weak US dollar and walleye fishing is better on Erie. Even our inland lakes are producing well. Berlin and mosqutio have been giving up nice eyes. 

It will ALWAYS be worth it to me in the end.

This trip isn't just about catching fish its been a family tradition started by my Dad many years ago.I buried his ashes in the river as this was a big part of his life.

am now in my 50's and take my youngest shes been going for the last 6yrs. Myself 35 plus years.Had a few crazy teenage years where i did not go.Wish i could get that time back

My nephew and his family have been taking there kids since in diapers.There oldest is 15.

The kids love it up there if the girls are not fishing they are catching cray fish or just exploring the area.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike, it looks like you guys had a great trip!! What kind of fishing pressure - boat traffic do you see in this area? One of the joys for me in fishing in Canada is the light pressure. Many of our trips we see very few boats. Sometimes have the lake to ourselves. I love great smallmouth action, especially topwater, so was wondering about the smallie action on the trent river/rice lake.

Always looking for new places to try out so would appreciate any info you could provide. I have been going to Ontario for 30 + years and it sure gets in you're blood. Great, great memories !!


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes it was good to meet up with you too Mike! Even though your daughter schooled us all!! Haha! Hard to believe we all had on the same baits in the same area and she laid it on them! Just a little somethin different. We appreciate your helpin out too! Thanks again! We had a blast fishing the weed beds at Rice Lake. Most all of our largemouth averaged 2 pounds. Caught several at 4 pounds and I even hit a 5 pounder. A few smallies but they were good fish. My oldest hooked her first smallie about 2.5 -3 pounds. I think she thought she had the titanic hooked! Gave a real good fight! Mine was just under 4. And then there were the panfish! My hands still smell like fish! I was glad to get an eye the doubled in size my previous PB! haha not sayin much since the 2 I got up there were only 15" Still a great week and lookin forward to next year! The border crossing was a breeze both ways. The drive there was real good. The ride home......not so much!! Nearly 13 hours!! Only 7.5 there! Toronto was horrible!! Gotta be a way around that place!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I went there for 15 years growing up(from in diapers) on family vacations on rice lake and have fond memories with family and friends that went the same time year after year, never fished the trent river past Hastings.... we always stayed at http://www.alpineresort.ca/ that has grown since we stayed there but looks like it improved a whole bunch....good prices and excellent fishing right out front and around the islands has changed hands several times but offer a lot more now....closet town was Roseneath 
thanks for sharing once again I really enjoy the pictures you have shared


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great report guys. Thanks for sharing. Boat and truck will be packed tonight and we're at 26 hours for take off. My first Rice Lake trip , wife and sons first fishing vacation.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow Mike! Great trip indeed. Glad you guys had another safe and successful family trip up north. I think you're right about the family tradition carrying on  they wont forget those fish.

Good deal on the walleye  I agree the quality and size keeps getting better. We just got back ourselves and the fish were on fire. Ill post a report and pics when I get the chance.

To bad the exchange has not gotten any better but its still worth it. Looks like we just missed the flooding in Mississauga. I found the water level much higher then normal up around the Montreal.

Great report Madgoor. Its always good to see the little ones catching fish. There is a way around Toronto  the 407 but they charge you.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Mike, looks like a GREAT trip!! Thanks for the the report and terrific pics! It's been about 12yrs since I was last up in Canada to fish (Black Donald Lake in Ontario), but would love to get back up there sometime with my son!!


----------



## scotteye (Apr 12, 2010)

Mike, somtimes it's hard to put in words but this has been one of the best times.....you have a great family,and thanks for all you do especially those easy over eggs and turkey bacon in the morning. All kidding aside your a great friend and thanks again for putting us on the eyes.And tell Tori she is quit the LADY fishing gal! 300 some days to go


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Great report Madgoor. Its always good to see the little ones catching fish. There is a way around Toronto  the 407 but they charge you.[/QUOTE]

Charge me what they want!! I would have almost paid anything on the way home!! Thanks for the tip...I will definately check into it! They had a blast! Mike tried to get them turned onto walleye fishing but I don't think they are gonna be into it much! haha not near enough action! I enjoyed the heck out of it though!


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Great report. I love the near north. The 407 ETR is the ticket!! $28 car and boat WORTH EVERY PENNY!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of trying Rice lake area. I've been up in Nippising Callander bay area and very dissapointed lately. Is any area of Rice better than others? How about Trent river. Also I see many places to stay anyone care to share their thoughts on lodges. Were looking for a new lake for walleye and pike. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

From what I have been told it is not a pike lake. Not sure so if anyone knows different chime in. Pretty decent for eyes from what I saw while there in the fish cleaning hut! Lots of limits on our road. Stayed at Golden Beach. Real nice place.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

WillyB2 said:


> Mike, it looks like you guys had a great trip!! What kind of fishing pressure - boat traffic do you see in this area? One of the joys for me in fishing in Canada is the light pressure. Many of our trips we see very few boats. Sometimes have the lake to ourselves. I love great smallmouth action, especially topwater, so was wondering about the smallie action on the trent river/rice lake.
> 
> Always looking for new places to try out so would appreciate any info you could provide. I have been going to Ontario for 30 + years and it sure gets in you're blood. Great, great memories !!



Trent river is 90% Canadian owned cottages. Some of them fish, but not many.Most are pleasure boaters and come on the weekends. now you will see some very cool big cruisers traveling the river way,but I enjoy seeing them.

They hold a big bass tourneys there during there long holiday every year during our stay. Thats the most traffic I would see and barley notice they are there.

A LOT more folks fish Rice as its better known. The lake is big and long so most are spread out. Neither place is secluded. Plenty of room for everyone.

Topwater smallie action is excellent on the Trent.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

madgoosr said:


> Yes it was good to meet up with you too Mike! Even though your daughter schooled us all!! Haha! Hard to believe we all had on the same baits in the same area and she laid it on them! Just a little somethin different. We appreciate your helpin out too! Thanks again! We had a blast fishing the weed beds at Rice Lake. Most all of our largemouth averaged 2 pounds. Caught several at 4 pounds and I even hit a 5 pounder. A few smallies but they were good fish. My oldest hooked her first smallie about 2.5 -3 pounds. I think she thought she had the titanic hooked! Gave a real good fight! Mine was just under 4. And then there were the panfish! My hands still smell like fish! I was glad to get an eye the doubled in size my previous PB! haha not sayin much since the 2 I got up there were only 15" Still a great week and lookin forward to next year! The border crossing was a breeze both ways. The drive there was real good. The ride home......not so much!! Nearly 13 hours!! Only 7.5 there! Toronto was horrible!! Gotta be a way around that place!




I hear her on the small mouths. To me thats the best fighting fresh water fish there is. I,ve grabbed my net a few times to find a 1.5 smallie on the other end... lol.How a 3lber or bigger is a great fight Congrats to her

smelling like fish...LOL I hear ya. A week after my return I found a fish scale attached to my arm.

407 YES !!! sorry should have told u about that .any time going threw Toronto during rush hours.Its very bad from 6am to 9am and again at 3pm to 9pm. Hell I avoid it during any day light hours. Even when traffic is light there seems to be a accident


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

yankee said:


> Wow Mike! Great trip indeed. Glad you guys had another safe and successful family trip up north. I think you're right about the family tradition carrying on  they wont forget those fish.
> 
> Good deal on the walleye  I agree the quality and size keeps getting better. We just got back ourselves and the fish were on fire. Ill post a report and pics when I get the chance.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear u got back safely also. Its always fun chatting with u before and after our trips. Think we both have that Canadian blood in our veins. I know we do !!!!

Can't wait to see your pics and hear the story. You always have some brutes.

water level was up some but not to bad. They got real lucky in our area and the storms missed them.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

heidlers said:


> Mike, looks like a GREAT trip!! Thanks for the the report and terrific pics! It's been about 12yrs since I was last up in Canada to fish (Black Donald Lake in Ontario), but would love to get back up there sometime with my son!!


thank you it was indeed a great trip, 

I dont recall ever having a bad one. even when fishing was a little down times spent with friends and family will never be forgotten.

sounds like a father/son trip is in order.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

scotteye said:


> Mike, somtimes it's hard to put in words but this has been one of the best times.....you have a great family,and thanks for all you do especially those easy over eggs and turkey bacon in the morning. All kidding aside your a great friend and thanks again for putting us on the eyes.And tell Tori she is quit the LADY fishing gal! 300 some days to go


Yes its a time I will NEVER forget and as u know the count down is on . sucks its at 353 days . 
Scott u are part of family and tradition. Hopefully u and i can do this for many years to come. I recall seeing those two older guys and pictured us some day.

I may have found the eyes ,but i think it was your year for catching some nice ones.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Steelheadphycho said:


> Great report. I love the near north. The 407 ETR is the ticket!! $28 car and boat WORTH EVERY PENNY!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 AMEN on the 407 !!!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Breakaway said:


> I'm thinking of trying Rice lake area. I've been up in Nippising Callander bay area and very dissapointed lately. Is any area of Rice better than others? How about Trent river. Also I see many places to stay anyone care to share their thoughts on lodges. Were looking for a new lake for walleye and pike.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


 I don't know if its any better than others. I like around the sunken rail way on rice lake.

Trent River is my main place. We stay at www.terracelawn.ca I can answer any questions u have about this place. Click on it and check it out. Its not really a resort but its FAR above a fish camp. No inground pools or hot tubs or restaurant like some on Rice. Its a very nice, quiet, well run,clean beach area ,very nice landscaping, clean cottages with A/C and great fishing from the docks. They do have a chip truck that is very good.They have six cottages a mobile home so its not over run with folks. Would not think of staying any where else while on Trent River.Don and Catharine will take good care of ya. Plus its a good central location so if u want to travel to Rice its not far by boat or trailer. 


Have not caught a pike on rice,but they have to be in there as the trent river is connected threw locks. The Trent is starting to be a good pike river. We always manage a dozen or so with out targeting them. Next year will be different as Tori is tuned in on them. Muskies and tigers are present also.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

E72 said:


> Great report guys. Thanks for sharing. Boat and truck will be packed tonight and we're at 26 hours for take off. My first Rice Lake trip , wife and sons first fishing vacation.


sorry I missed this before u left. Hope u have a safe and great trip.Looking forward to the report. Recall chating earlier in the year. Hoping u can find a few of those spots.


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well our first Rice Lake trip was a good one. Definitley a learning experience. That place is as good as advertised for the panfishing. Pretty much everywhere we tried , filet sized bluegill and an ocassional school of crappie. Now Im not much of a walleye guy....The eyes were tough to find,( I blamed the hot weather) but my son caught his first one. A couple guys in camp were finding them in 16 FOW, trolling and drifting. We didnt spend a bunch of time trying for them but I have an idea where to start next year! We stayed at Muskie Bay Resort, great place run by great people. The family really enjoyed it there. Thanks again M/Mike and madgoosr for the help!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

E72 said:


> Well our first Rice Lake trip was a good one. Definitley a learning experience. That place is as good as advertised for the panfishing. Pretty much everywhere we tried , filet sized bluegill and an ocassional school of crappie. Now Im not much of a walleye guy....The eyes were tough to find,( I blamed the hot weather) but my son caught his first one. A couple guys in camp were finding them in 16 FOW, trolling and drifting. We didnt spend a bunch of time trying for them but I have an idea where to start next year! We stayed at Muskie Bay Resort, great place run by great people. The family really enjoyed it there. Thanks again M/Mike and madgoosr for the help!



That is just past where we would stay....Dad would always troll the weed line edges and did real good with the walleye....better then most....always used a spinner(Bomer bushwacker) the weeds were so bad the first 2 weeks of july no way to use anything with trebles ....white ,grape,grasshopper island right out front of the cottages ....the weed edges were the trick for the walleye and open pockets for the pan fish....I went with a friend years later and everything was the same as going with the family as far as fishing went didn't take long to fill a basket full of bid sunfish and perch


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like u had a great time !! Congrats to your son on his first EYE. 

It is a little harder as the temps rise on those eyes. They are always in the weeds though. If your not pulling up weeds every other cast your not catching eyes. Its a hard place to drift or troll. I find drifting and casting the weed pockets is the ticket. You have a lot better feel when pulling threw the weeds. 
Keep in touch. Am booked next year July 1st to July 12 at www.terracelawn.ca 




E72 said:


> Well our first Rice Lake trip was a good one. Definitley a learning experience. That place is as good as advertised for the panfishing. Pretty much everywhere we tried , filet sized bluegill and an ocassional school of crappie. Now Im not much of a walleye guy....The eyes were tough to find,( I blamed the hot weather) but my son caught his first one. A couple guys in camp were finding them in 16 FOW, trolling and drifting. We didnt spend a bunch of time trying for them but I have an idea where to start next year! We stayed at Muskie Bay Resort, great place run by great people. The family really enjoyed it there. Thanks again M/Mike and madgoosr for the help!


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

we use to go ever year . we always did better night fishing for walleyes , and bass rattle traps for the eyes at night or big stick baits .


----------



## E72 (Apr 4, 2009)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Sounds like u had a great time !! Congrats to your son on his first EYE.
> 
> It is a little harder as the temps rise on those eyes. They are always in the weeds though. If your not pulling up weeds every other cast your not catching eyes. Its a hard place to drift or troll. I find drifting and casting the weed pockets is the ticket. You have a lot better feel when pulling threw the weeds.
> Keep in touch. Am booked next year July 1st to July 12 at www.terracelawn.ca


Thanks Mike, Will do. Yes, it took me a few days to get over the amount of weeds!:beat-up: We are planning to go again -12th to the 19th.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

big spurs 111 said:


> we use to go ever year . we always did better night fishing for walleyes , and bass rattle traps for the eyes at night or big stick baits .


we tried at night ONCE. When that sun sets and the wind stops it game on for those mosquitos.
We had net masks and spray. Couldn't get me to try that again....LOL Those things are bad out on the lake.


----------

